# Ending Daylight Savings...



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What are everyone's thoughts?

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=30...light-saving-time&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

What a bunch of crybabies. I go to work at a different time EVERY time I work. The reason they complain is because they look at the clock and say "It's really 9, but the clock says 10". They spend weeks being confused, or tired, or whatever because they insist on relating to the old time.

Get over it. Just accept the time on the clocks.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't really like this new extension too much, but I certainly do like the light late in the day. They did a study a few years ago that revealed that it doesn't save any power as originally thought...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I don't really like this new extension too much, but I certainly do like the light late in the day.


By the way, the days are getting shorter now.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I always rise about 5:00 am,and love the longer evenings.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I get up at 5am, and it really sucks to try to go to sleep while it is still light. And I don't think that it is a great idea to have kids walk to school in the dark. 

Oh wait, kids are not physically able to walk two blocks these days. Never mind.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Just fall back a half hour this fall to split it halfway and call it good and leave it alone from here on out. Can't seem to think a half hours worth of light/dark would make much of a difference....


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Not a morning person, love the longer evenings.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the Daylight thing. 
Can get the lawn mowed, and play in the garden after work. Can kick around on the mountain a night or two a week. :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Leave it on daylight saving time all year........Or leave it on Mountain standard time......Either way I don't care, but I wish they would leave it one way or the other. There are only 24 hours in a day no matter what happens, and it's going to be dark at night and light in the morning no matter what. It may be earlier or later but it will still happen.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Put it one way or the other and leave it the heck alone. Last time I checked the sun doesn't go by the clock and you won't make the sun shine longer by changing a clock.


----------



## Czubas (Dec 25, 2011)

It would be nice to leave the clocks alone.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I laugh at the excuse of daylight savings time being for farmers. I don't know about any of you other guys that grew up in the country, but regardless of what the clock said, I was expected to be out working as the sun came up. It was time to work when it was light enough to see. Clocks were for people that used timecards to show their work instead of crops and critters.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> I laugh at the excuse of daylight savings time being for farmers. I don't know about any of you other guys that grew up in the country, but regardless of what the clock said, I was expected to be out working as the sun came up. It was time to work when it was light enough to see. Clocks were for people that used timecards to show their work instead of crops and critters.


+1 The cows dont wait for that extra hour to be milked.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> +1 The cows dont wait for that extra hour to be milked.


And they reset their circadian rhythms EVERY day. The length of daylight changes every day. People can do it too. They just like to complain about it when they have to do it.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

Only the government would think you make a blanket longer by cutting a foot off the bottom and sowing back on the top


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It doesn't make it longer or shorter. It allows you to use it more efficiently. If you can't move it on the bed, you can make the side that you use longer. Hence making the evenings longer. How many people, if they didn't have daylight savings, would opt to go to work an hour early so they could go home an hour early to get a head start on a vacation or long weekend? EVERYBODY.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I would still leave an hour early even on daylight savings.:mrgreen:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I've lived for 6 ears in countries where they don't play thus stupid game twice a year. I can see no sane reason for daylight savings time.


----------

